# Brevard NC Fly Fishing



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing huge today but we got numbers! Today we fished the Davidson River and landed about 20 trout. Two of them were a first. The smallest and my first spawning brookie with white tip fins.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet! My first fish on fly was a brook trout in the Inyo national forrest. Was about the size of the last one in your pics! Came back to Florida hooked on it!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We went again today. The fish were all under 18" but my lord did we catch a ton of them. I landed a minimum of 30 myself. I didn't take many pictures today but did catch all 3 species in NC. This one is a brown trout.


----------

